

Why was BritRuby cancelled? - dpkendal
http://davidkendal.net/articles/2012/11/why-britruby-cancelled

======
PommeDeTerre
Why do we always see this kind of drama coming out of the Ruby community?

It's like there's usually some sort of drama going on about some smart-ass
comment that Zed or DHH or one of their other "rockstars" made somewhere. If
it isn't that, then it's some uproar about some misogynist remark, action or
presentation that some Rubyist was involved with. Now it's this "racism"
nonsense.

I just can't remember this happening in any other programming- or software-
related community. Sure, there will be debates and arguments at times, but at
least there's some technological basis to them. This frequent Ruby drama often
has absolutely nothing to do with technology.

